# Sofitel Hotels



## D.j (Mar 10, 2009)

post sofitel hotels from your country


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Montreal sofitel










by wallyg










by Matthew Bertulli


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Accor builds very luxury and stylish hotels, including Sofitel. Unfortunately, Tampa doesn't have a Sofitel or Pullman to showcase. And when I asked if they would be interested in the Tampa market, they responded that they were more interested in the Miami or Orlando market.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ that's just a shame cuz in my opinion i find tampa more popular than orlando


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

sofitel casablanca morocco 










photo of the hotel under constraction


----------



## Vladivostok53 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Sofitel Buenos Aires, Argentina*


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sofitel La Reserva Cardales, Argentina*


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

sofitel essaouira morocco


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barrypeterson/112111922/sizes/l/


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Well here be the Sofitel in Brisbane (click to enlarge):


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Brisbane deserves a better designed Sofitel. I'm sorry, thats just ugly.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

6y 4 ever said:


> ^^ that's just a shame cuz in my opinion i find tampa more popular than orlando


Even as a Tampa resident, I an disagree. In reality, it's really just Disney that is popular, but then the people that go to Disney end up in Universal Studios then somewhere in Downtown Orlando. Tampa has the larger population and does have the beaches, but Disney really does benefit Orlando well.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sofitel Amsterdam the Grand*
_also known as Prinsenhof_

It started as a monastery begin 15th century, from 1581 used as a VIP hotel for important guests (including many royalties) and was named: Prinsenhof. In 1661 they made the current facade. From 1808 when Napoleon confiscated the city hall in Amsterdam, the Prinsenhof was converted to the new City Hall and now it is a hotel again. 

Sofitel Amsterdam the Grand is one of the most famous hotels in the city. It is pretty well hidden though. 









After the gate you get on a Courtyard with this old building 1661.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Sofitel in Wrocław, Poland










Sofitel Grand Hotel in Sopot, Poland


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know in what year it has been built but it's one of the first buildings after the Romanian Revolution in 1989 that were there...


----------

